# PT moved up!



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

Mine was orig scheduled April 30th...there was a cancellation so now its April 2nd. Feeling more anxious now. Any advice for what to bring to hospital or to have at home when I get back? Want to make sure im prepared


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Unless you have calcium issues, you'll probably be in and out of the hospital very quickly. I brought my phone for entertainment, a change of clothes, but that was about it. Some people suggest one of those pillows that goes around your neck when you travel. I couldn't stand anything touching my neck, so that wouldn't have worked.

At home, I needed straws. Lots and lots of straws. And insulated cups. The colder the liquid, the better. Soft foods were good at first. Pasta, scrambled eggs, yogurt, pudding, cottage cheese, etc. You might want to make a few meals ahead of time. Others used ice packs -- again, I couldn't think about touching my neck, so I didn't use them. Advil, as you don't want to be on narcotics. Lots and lots and lots of pre-recorded TV and/or movies. I bought lots of books ahead of time and that was a bust...I couldn't concentrate so reading was out. Oh, and v-neck and/or button-up/zip-up shirts so that your neck area is "free" from being touched by your clothes.

Good luck!


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks Joplin! All great suggestions. Forgot about foods.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

V-neck shirts!! I couldn't stand anything near or touching my neck, even my hair, right after surgery. I also second the soft foods (I lived on scrambled eggs for a few days), but I couldn't stand straws at first (something about the sucking motion made it feel like my internal stitches were being pulled). Make sure you have someone around to help the first few days, tell your anesthesiologist before surgery if you get motion sickness or nauseous easily, and be prepared to relax and take it easy!


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

If I have surgery Wednesday do you think I will be up and fine for the weekend?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ummm...

It depends. What do you mean "up and fine"? Up and fine to go for a very short walk? Sure. Up and fine to run a marathon? Nope.

Everyone reacts differently to surgery. Frankly, I was so tired from not sleeping the night after (hospitals are loud places) that I was groggy for a good day or two. No pain, no issues, just tired. Add in all the hormonal stuff and...it's weird, it's not painful, you just feel off and not yourself.

So, I wouldn't make any big plans. Light stuff, sure. Anything bigger than that, well, give yourself some time.


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

Good point, I should clarify. Def not planning marathons lol. Just wanted to go to my sons hockey game Saturday and church activities Sunday morning. Guess I will just wait and see. I suppose not knowing is where most of my anxiety comes from.thanks Joplin!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm sure going to a game will be fine and church activities will probably be ok too. Just be sure go easy on yourself. If you feel tired, it's ok bow out for the day


----------



## nel (Jan 22, 2014)

Good luck with your surgery Aimee. My TT surgery was scheduled for Mar. 24 & was cxl'd because they didn't have a 6" tube. Is now rescheduled for Apr. 9. Have a solid hypoechoic nodule with vascularity & some hurthle. I have second guessed myself so often....PT or TT. Endo said 50-63% chance....I am so scared. I have read of people who end up having the other 1/2 removed or need thyroid med with 1/2. Scared about so many things....and what it'll be like without a thyroid. Take care.

If your comfortable go with PT & see what the dr. thinks during surgery.phb.


----------

